# Who can we beat in the Playoffs?



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I'm wondering if there is any particular team that you would most prefer to face in the playoffs. I feel like the 76ers don't have a chance going up against Detroit again and probably don't want to face Miami either. But after those two, I'm not sure if any other team gives us big problems.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe we win the Atlantic get that 3 seed and maybe the Bucks or whoever might get the 6.. I think we can win that.

Detroit, No. Miami, closer than the experts will give us credit for but Shaq if healthy, no answer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

jpk said:


> I'm wondering if there is any particular team that you would most prefer to face in the playoffs. I feel like the 76ers don't have a chance going up against Detroit again and probably don't want to face Miami either. But after those two, I'm not sure if any other team gives us big problems.


sixers won't make it


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> sixers won't make it


Haha typical Bostonian so delusionalllllllllll if you think that trade will get you into the playoffs lmao


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> sixers won't make it


Hahaha, you are an idiot. Please go back to your own forum.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Any team in the East other than the Pistons and Heat.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

We know they can't beat Detroit or Miami. Miami has problems themselves, but they could take care of the Sixers easily. I would also lean towards Cleveland in a series, but we'll see how the Sixers match up with them on Saturday. Last time it was a defensive attrocity.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Any team in the East other than the Pistons and Heat.


Hey lets not discriminate Im sure the sixers wont have a problem with whoopin up on the heat and pistons too if they have too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

cant beat the raptors


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> cant beat the raptors




ROTFL......U guys suck man ......We would cream you scrubs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Noob said:


> Hahaha, you are an idiot. Please go back to your own forum.


Not until they get a player that can rebound. I'm an idiot...pathetic lumps of **** like you really don't offend me, just give me laughs. Sorry. :rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Haha typical Bostonian so delusionalllllllllll if you think that trade will get you into the playoffs lmao


See the Celtics have rebounders. Sixers don't. Pierce and Szczerbiak have a supporting cast. Other than Iguodala, Iverson and Webber have none.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> See the Celtics have rebounders. Sixers don't. Pierce and Szczerbiak have a supporting cast. Other than Iguodala, Iverson and Webber have none.


Correction you got rid of your supporting cast for Szczerbiak I thought that was pretty clear after they whooped yall up

Banks goin for 20 ouch


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> See the Celtics have rebounders. Sixers don't. Pierce and Szczerbiak have a supporting cast. Other than Iguodala, Iverson and Webber have none.


Whats the Celtics record again? Oh wait it sucks :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Whats the Celtics record again? Oh wait it sucks :biggrin:


And let me guess...the Sixers record is awesome? Wow, they just pulled above .500. SCARY. hah, idiot :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Correction you got rid of your supporting cast for Szczerbiak I thought that was pretty clear after they whooped yall up
> 
> Banks goin for 20 ouch


Let's look at the scoreboard here -

Celtics supporting cast - Szczrb, Delonte West, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins

Sixers supporting cast - Iguodala

4 - 1

What we need is a coach that has a hint of a brainstem. Banks had a lucky game, his shots actually fell! We'll see how long that keeps up. 

BTW about the "Delusional Bostonian" Remark i live in N.H. about 21/2 hours away from Boston.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> cant beat the raptors



Pretty sure he was joking..Like you cant beat the raptors b/c they won't be in the playoffs. As for the other guy we cant beat the C's also b/c they won't be there either.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Pretty sure he was joking..Like you cant beat the raptors b/c they won't be in the playoffs. As for the other guy we cant beat the C's also b/c they won't be there either.


I never said they could beat Boston.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Let's look at the scoreboard here -
> 
> Celtics supporting cast - Szczrb, Delonte West, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter where your from bc your still Delusional your counting Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins as supporting cast but yet not Sammy D who currently happens to lead the league in blocks no not the division or the eastern conference THE LEAGUE

West Ill give ya I like the kid he can play some Defense 

But you cant count Wally with out counting Webber Sammy destroys Al Jefferson and you cant even count Perkins 

and if you want to look at the scoreboard lets do that whats your record lol thats ok have fun in OUR division


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Who can we beat in the Playoffs?


Ourselves


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Doesn't matter where your from bc your still Delusional your counting Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins as supporting cast but yet not Sammy D who currently happens to lead the league in blocks no not the division or the eastern conference THE LEAGUE
> 
> West Ill give ya I like the kid he can play some Defense
> 
> ...


you are a funny guy route 1-76. The thing is, Wally likes to play on the perimeter more than Ricky did. So it frees up room inside for Al Jefferson and Perk to do their stuff. What in the hell do you mean i can't count Perk? Well you don't have access to many Celtic games so you are forgiven... . Yes i am aware of Dalembert. DEFENSIVELY he is great. Offensively he isn't low post scorer and that is what you guys need, you are a Donut team (no pun intended :biggrin: ). I counted Webber AND Wally. Notice in my post i haven't called anyone delusional i'm just trying to have a nice conversation, and the Nets lead the division right now so it's technically theirs.

PEACE ROUTE I-76


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> you are a funny guy route 1-76. The thing is, Wally likes to play on the perimeter more than Ricky did. So it frees up room inside for Al Jefferson and Perk to do their stuff. What in the hell do you mean i can't count Perk? Well you don't have access to many Celtic games so you are forgiven... . Yes i am aware of Dalembert. DEFENSIVELY he is great. Offensively he isn't low post scorer and that is what you guys need, you are a Donut team (no pun intended :biggrin: ). I counted Webber AND Wally. Notice in my post i haven't called anyone delusional i'm just trying to have a nice conversation, and the Nets lead the division right now so it's technically theirs.
> 
> PEACE ROUTE I-76


Actually the nets dont lead the division we are tied and we actually have more wins and I have access to any Celtic game I wanna watch having league pass every year but unfortunately there havent been many games worth watching I watched the last game just to see how everyone would do against their former team Perk had a horrible performance for the amount of time he got hes had a few good games this season but I mean so has Korver should we count him too? Point is your foolish to come here and suggest that you have a better supporting cast then we do right now with the Record you guys currently have


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> See the Celtics have rebounders. Sixers don't. Pierce and Szczerbiak have a supporting cast. Other than Iguodala, Iverson and Webber have none.


You do know that the Sixers do have two players with 10+ rebounds per game (Webber is 0.1 away). Not to mention that Iggy averages 6 boards a game. Your best rebounder averages 7.5 (Pierce), and your second best rebounder averages 5.3 rpg. I don't see how you think the Celtics have better rebounders than the Sixers.



> And let me guess...the Sixers record is awesome? Wow, they just pulled above .500. SCARY. hah, idiot


It's still better than .400. Don't you think?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> you are a funny guy route 1-76. The thing is, Wally likes to play on the perimeter more than Ricky did. So it frees up room inside for Al Jefferson and Perk to do their stuff. What in the hell do you mean i can't count Perk? Well you don't have access to many Celtic games so you are forgiven... . Yes i am aware of Dalembert. DEFENSIVELY he is great. Offensively he isn't low post scorer and that is what you guys need


And the Celtics don't? Also, how can you count both Al Jefferson and Perk if you don't count Dalembert?




> I counted Webber AND Wally.


No you didn't.


> Celtics supporting cast - Szczrb, Delonte West, Al Jefferson, Kendrick Perkins
> 
> Sixers supporting cast - Iguodala
> 
> 4 - 1





> Notice in my post i haven't called anyone delusional


No, but you did call someone an idiot.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

i think the sixers will make the playoffs. they have alot of talent. i didnt think salmons was that good at first but he proved me wrong. he a really good player.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That's not the question, the question is who can we beat, Indiana that's it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> That's not the question, the question is who can we beat, Indiana that's it.


Shut up. Why is that because we got blown out by the Suns without Iverson come on now dont be dumb


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No simply because Detroit, MIA,Cleveland,NJN even are better then us, if we're lucky we'll get the 4th seed, if we're just the same team I saw tonight, we'll get the 5th or 6th, and be destined to meet Cleveland or NJN.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No simply because Detroit, MIA,Cleveland,NJN even are better then us, if we're lucky we'll get the 4th seed, if we're just the same team I saw tonight, we'll get the 5th or 6th, and be destined to meet Cleveland or NJN.


LOL here you go again oooooooooooo were great ooooooooooo were horrible oooooooooooo its AIs fault oooooooooooooo No we need AI

the team you saw tonight was minus our best player so that doesnt even count and unlike you who likes to flip flop i am going to stick to my prediction and say we win this division and the only 2 teams i would worry about are Det and Mia period your gonna have to do better then show me a game where AI sat out against the next highest scoring team in the league to make me think otherwise


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Actually the nets dont lead the division we are tied and we actually have more wins and I have access to any Celtic game I wanna watch having league pass every year but unfortunately there havent been many games worth watching I watched the last game just to see how everyone would do against their former team Perk had a horrible performance for the amount of time he got hes had a few good games this season but I mean so has Korver should we count him too? Point is your foolish to come here and suggest that you have a better supporting cast then we do right now with the Record you guys currently have


tied? my bad. League Pass? Cool. your lucky. I'm foolish? I'm just spreading my joy to everyone here. 

PEACE ROUTE I-76


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ras said:


> And the Celtics don't? Also, how can you count both Al Jefferson and Perk if you don't count Dalembert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually he called me and idiot, i called him a piece of ****. In other words, Noob's the instigator here. :biggrin:


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Im shocked that there were hardly any mention of the Nets in this thread.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> Not until they get a player that can rebound. I'm an idiot...pathetic lumps of **** like you really don't offend me, just give me laughs. Sorry. :rofl:


edit - Enough, get back on topic.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Haha typical Bostonian so delusionalllllllllll if you think that trade will get you into the playoffs lmao


laugh boy laugh!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Noob said:


> Hahaha, you are an idiot. Please go back to your own forum.


Yup, Donut's an idiot cuz he was right. Looks like you better start showing people a little more respect. peace out.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Doesn't matter where your from bc *your still Delusional * your counting Al Jefferson and Kendrick Perkins as supporting cast but yet not Sammy D who currently happens to lead the league in blocks no not the division or the eastern conference THE LEAGUE
> 
> West Ill give ya I like the kid he can play some Defense
> 
> ...


YOUR division alright...Philly people, no respect at all! :angel:


----------

